# UV Coating: Lights are only $2600 now



## bambooMan (Jul 1, 2010)

I keep reading that UV coating requires machines that cost a million dollars. So I never considered it. Then I see on youtube video's of guys (who were obviously not millionaires) using it in there home shops. I then found that admiralty coatings offers a setup for around $2600 for the light. The coatings run 3-400 dollars a gallon though. However, it seems to me that it could save a shop thats doing finishing for a business a lot of money. UV coating is %100 solids, no VOC, and, I would imagine, therefore food/beverage etc safe as well.

Of course, I gues you'd have to be producing a lot of the same thing, widgets, that are all finished exactly the same way …..maybe. I need to think about it some more. Anybody here using UV coating?

brad


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I will have to check out the YouTube videos. I have looked into using UV in the past but the cost factor was too high. I was told that I would have to have robotic spray heads along with a conveyor system to make it work. In all they were talking about 20 - 25K. Too much money at this time and would take up too much space in the shop.

I too am very interested if anyone is using UV.

Jim


----------



## bambooMan (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.admiraltymarinecoatings.com/ is one place where you can buy the light and the finish. They sell floor curing machines too.

Here is a guy coating a counter top on his porch:









 is a video from the same people. Note that this video is from 2008. This stuff cures rock hard in about 20 seconds. FULLY cured. So I think this is the future. Prices will continue to drop and the chemistry will continue to improve.

This is a used UV cure light being sold for $1800 on my local craigslist. From a closed auto-body shop.
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/pts/1769058677.html

Can you spray something that is %100 solids?

Here is an article on UV coating for wood finishing (dated 2006). For my level of knowledge (beginner) its a lot of good info. But how have things improved in the last 4 years is the question. In other words, this lets you know where the market/science was in 2006. Its certainly improved sense then.

http://www.radtech.org/Industry/pdf_articles/woodfinishmayjun06.pdf

Let me know what you are able to dig up in addition to the above.


----------

